# Divorce



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Happy to be back because I've not posted for months. 

I'm still on a rollercoaster of a ride, as the title suggests, the main thing being my 15 yr-old daughter is coping well. There's a storm of brown stuff to come, which isn't chocolate, but the very worst of it has passed.

And: Today I went out with my slingshot for this first time in ages and it was fabulous! What an absolute stress reliever to be walking through the woods again pinging off some shots.

Divorce is rough, I'm finding that out. Slingshots are still cool. Which I always knew.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that hope all goes well for you and your daughter.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Griffo, but glad you're back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Best wishes to you and family .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the problems, unfortunately that's normal for what you're dealing with. Getting out in the woods shooting is the best healing that you can get


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice to see you back brother. Sorry about the other stuff. But you walk tall.



> I went out with my slingshot for this first time in ages and it was fabulous! What an absolute stress reliever to be walking through the woods again pinging off some shots.


My therapy is watching eggs fry. Don't matter if the world is going to %*#^ outside.. as long as I can watch an egg fry, I'm cool. Fried eggs and chips... breakfast of the gawds.

After that yes, I'll most likely take a slingshot and find a lizard to kill.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

glad you're back.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Thanks fellas. I'm doing ok with the support of my family because we're always there for each other. There's been some dark times.

Yesterday was the first time I did something normal and fun in months. A mooch in the woods with my slingshot on a brisk but bright October day was perfect, and I wanted to share this. I plan to be going more often to reset my head whenever.

There is one upside of divorce I've found. I've been forced to learn how to use the social media apps all the kids are using, like Snapchat. It means me and my daughter can stay in touch all the time, and make each other laugh. 



Sean Khan said:


> My therapy is watching eggs fry. Don't matter if the world is going to %*#^ outside.. as long as I can watch an egg fry, I'm cool. Fried eggs and chips... breakfast of the gawds.
> 
> After that yes, I'll most likely take a slingshot and find a lizard to kill.


Hi mate. I dunno if I could handle chips (fries) for breakfast, but yeah egg and chips is hard to beat. As is a full English fried breakfast. :king:


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> As is a full English fried breakfast.


Absolutely. A full English breakfast is the bestest.

I ran out of baked beans but here is the late breakfast I just had... English Pakistani hybrid, I would say:









Chilies, baked onion, samosas and an egg. I cooked it right after I talked to you here... I got hungry.

Out of curiosity, I once measured my blood pressure before I fried an egg and then again right afterwards... there was an observable therapeutic effect indeed.

The samosas are chicken... I am trying to move away from beef.

Now for your amusement I am going to open a horrible.. horrible.. thread about something completely unrelated. After seeing that everyone will thank their stars how fortunate they are as long as they have their health. *Health is all that matters really... our one true gift from above.*

*Edit: *Have a laugh. This happened like 2, 3, days ago... I found it funny as %^&&.. you might too.

*https://slingshotforum.com/topic/127226-it-was-all-going-so-nicely-until/*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad you are back with the Forum. Wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your situation. Best of luck. Welcome back!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

My Scottish Father-in-Law always tells me to 'take care of yourself first'. It never makes any sense until you actually give it a try. Don't forget that the Forum is the greatest place on Earth for slingshots and friendships, and maybe the worst for divorce counseling! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Best of luck, you'll get though this! Slingshots really are great therapy, in my opinion anyway. :twocents:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Busy going through the process myself (my daughter is also 15 and son 7) - been 2 years now of brown stuff (and it continues).

If you need to unload - PM me


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Glad you are back. Hang in there, the heart isn't built to grieve forever.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

mattwalt said:


> Busy going through the process myself (my daughter is also 15 and son 7) - been 2 years now of brown stuff (and it continues).
> 
> If you need to unload - PM me


Thanks again fellas.

@Matt, thank you for the offer.

It's fortunate my daughter (like yours) is old enough to understand what's going on and make her own feelings known. With younger children it must be harder to get them to understand why one parent isn't around as much as they used to be.

Getting a divorce in the UK isn't too difficult, or the annulment of the marriage. The financial arrangements (dividing of assets) is where it could get drawn out and unpleasant. Hopefully not.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. It sounds like you're really focused on your daughter and that's good, she needs to know that both her parents love and care for her!!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Our marriage actually broke down in the UK TBH.

In Portugal is also a fairly simple process - but being here on various visa's even though we are separated we need to still be hitched for a few more weeks. In fact I currently have her living with me (between apartments) which has been fairly frustrating...

My son especially has been struggling being sans dad and too many girls around.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

It can be very rough, Sorry to hear it.

There will be positives, it will take time to feel and see them.










Sorry it happened to me many years ago, I am lucky to be alive. Life is much better now. It takes ages.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm a two time loser in that department. 
No one asked, but my advice is dont sacrifice your quality of life now, while waiting for something good to happen. 
Keep slinging brother.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

I like your advice, thanks. It's where I'm at. Going forward.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear that boss, good vibes sent to you & your little girl. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The grass truly is greener on the other side, and a whole lot more fun  
I counseled for Divorce Care Ministries after being divorced for 6 years, I highly recommend it for anyone that is going through it or has been there and is still dealing with it or the aftermath... It really can make a difference. I went through it alone at first, but still surrounded by friends, and still, after becoming a counselor and being in that small group of people who are going through the exact same thing - Divorce Care really makes a difference. 
They are a worldwide organization. 
https://www.divorcecare.org/


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> I'm a two time loser in that department.
> No one asked, but my advice is dont sacrifice your quality of life now, while waiting for something good to happen.
> Keep slinging brother.


Maybe you won and didn't lose eh? I also had so much fun in my first divorce that I tried it a second time as well. I've told my 3rd wife at least once that getting divorced is easier than getting a tooth pulled.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> The grass truly is greener on the other side, and a whole lot more fun


I'm sure it is and I'm planning on finding out! I'm glad to be out of a relationship which had irretrievably broken down. Put the ****ing flags out, mate, believe me.

Not so glad I'm having to recalibrate my relationship with my daughter when for the previous sixteen years we've spent plenty of daily time together, every day.

I console myself knowing in a couple of years she'll be off to university anyway so this separation was always going to happen. We phone and text and snapchat daily. It's still fun.

Besides seems I'm the rookie here with just the one battle scar. And well done for your work helping others.


----------

